# what's best for me?



## Active8 (Jan 16, 2009)

hi,

I'm 36, 6.2 200lb. I want to join a martial arts club. Primary reason is to get fit but also self defence is important having spent 4 1/2 hours in an operating theatre having reconstructive surgery on my face after an attack. (this was about 3 years ago).

I am open to any suggestions. Gradings and getting belts is not important to me. 

I did a couple of years of Kung Fu when I was about 14yrs and really enjoyed that but open to the idea of something using locks/throws as well as kicks/punches.

A bias towards fitness would be good.

what do you all think?


----------



## matt.m (Jan 16, 2009)

If you want throws, punch, kick, and locks then look at arts like Japanese Jiujitsu, hapkido, tang soo do, shotokan karate, okinawa te, self defense orientated tae kwon do.  The point is to look at a bunch of different stuff and don't jump into the first one you see.

Good luck


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2009)

The best thing to do is go around your area talk to some instructors and tell them what you are looking for, maybe even try a class or two and see what best fits you at this time in your life. Best of luck.


----------



## Zyaga (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the best thing you can do for yourself right now is to find a list of schools that are within range of what YOU are willing to drive. Once you've done that, list them here if possible. Then maybe we can tell you a little bit about each and make better suggestions.

At the end of it all though, it'll be your choice. Just remember, you can always go check out a place and then simply not go back if you don't like it. So, instead of narrowing your choices down to one at the moment, I'd just try to get it down between 3-5.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 16, 2009)

Go to all the shcools in your area.  Good schools should generally let you try out a few classes or have some sort of introductory offer.  Stick with the one that fits best for you.  You'll know it when you find it 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Active8 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies so far.

here are the martial arts clubs near me. could you tell me a bit about each please.







*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Ki Aikido[/SIZE][SIZE=-2] (Beeston)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Kendo [/FONT](New Ollerton)[/SIZE]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Kick Fit [/SIZE][SIZE=-2](nr. Train staion)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Combat Freestyle Ju-Jitsu [/SIZE][SIZE=-2](City Centre, ICC)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Jeet Kune Do [/SIZE][SIZE=-2](nr. Train staion)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Karate (Shotokan)-Jitsu (ICC)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Escrima[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Cougar Karate Kai[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[SIZE=-1]Lau Gar Kung Fu (Ilkeston)[/SIZE]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]World Jiu-Jitsu Federation[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Aikido@ICC[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Zen Judo (Radcliffe)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Karate@YMCA[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Ninjitsu (City Centre)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Kick Boxing @YMCA[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Shotokan Karate (Ruddington)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Kung Fu / Tai Chi @YMCA[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Kickboxing[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Fencing[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]The Torus Gym[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Tetsudo (City Centre ICC)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]The Zanshin [/SIZE][SIZE=-2]JKA Shotokan, Goju Ryu, Kobudo[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Clifton Shotokan Karate[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Cardio Kickboxercise[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Portland Judo[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Yin-Yang Taekwondo[/SIZE][SIZE=-2] (Daybrook)[/SIZE][/FONT]* *[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Karate Sankukai [/FONT](Gedling)[/SIZE]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Master Vorha's Academy[/SIZE][/FONT]* *Thai Boxing[SIZE=-1] (Snienton)[/SIZE][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]*
*Kung Jutsu[SIZE=-1] (Browtowe)[/SIZE]*
*Joint Effort:* Martial Arts Kick Boxing/Kung Fu/Tai Chi
*Ippon Productions- Aidan Trimble*
*Kickboxing*
*Taekwondo[SIZE=-1] (Gedling)[/SIZE]*
*Goyararu Karate *[SIZE=-1](Arnold)[/SIZE] 
*Kung-Fu Taijiquan*
*Ju-Jitsu [SIZE=-1](Gelding)[/SIZE]*
*Kempo Karate/balintawak [SIZE=-1](Arnold)[/SIZE]*
*Wing Chun [SIZE=-1](Mansfield)[/SIZE]*
*Taekwondo (W'B & Rushcliffe)*
*Kickboxing [SIZE=-1](Derby)[/SIZE]* 
*Combative Kickboxing[SIZE=-1] (Long Eaton)[/SIZE]*
*Wado Ryu Karate [SIZE=-1](Aspley)[/SIZE]*
*Hapkido[SIZE=-1] (Rainworth)[/SIZE]*
*Aiki-Jutsu[SIZE=-1] (Wollaton)[/SIZE]*
*Kickboxing [SIZE=-1](various venues)[/SIZE]*
*X-Kickboxing[SIZE=-1] (Ilkeston)[/SIZE]*
*Traditional Aikido[SIZE=-1] (Bingham)[/SIZE]*
*Goyararu[SIZE=-1] (Mansfield)[/SIZE]*
*Freestyle Karate/Kickboxing [SIZE=-1](Derby)[/SIZE]*
*Aikido[SIZE=-1] (Ashfield)[/SIZE]*
*Kung Fu/Tai Chi/Chinese Kickboxing [SIZE=-1](Notts Centre)[/SIZE]*
_*Kickbixing&Taekwondo *_[SIZE=-1]_*(Gedling/Sherwood) *_[/SIZE]
*Aikido[SIZE=-1] (Bingham)[/SIZE]*​


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't tell you what style etc is best for you but I can personally recommend the guys here. Have a look at the timetable as they do a fair selection of things.

http://www.bushido-mma.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Jan 16, 2009)

This may or may not help. You have a list of diverse arts to choose from and you've already gotten the best advice to visit those schools and try a class or two. Here's why I think it is the best way. Even among the same arts instructors can vary on what they emphasize and how they approach teaching. Also not all techniques (even though they may be impressive to watch) are not practical for self-defense purposes, which is important to you. This is not to say they're not useful in that such techniques may be used to get a certain principle across to the student which( the principle/concept) would be useful for self defense. In short some are training techniques as part of the art or system and some are more practical. It can be difficult for a novice to know the difference until they've spent some time training. So visiting some of the schools , trying a class, and talking with instructors will help you make a better decision. Once you decide, if you find you're not in the right place, don't be concerned about looking elsewhere till you find what you're after.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 16, 2009)

Active8, as I'm quite near Notts I've trained with several of the clubs that are on your list. 

There's one that I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than ever have the misfortune to train with again, but there's also a couple that (IMO) are good establishments.

I'll send you a PM with a few more details.


----------



## Steve (Jan 16, 2009)

Others have touched on this, but I'd say the best one for you is the one you won't quit.  While some schools may be better than others, if the style suits you and the school appeals to your personality, you might just keep training.  

I would also recommend taking advantage of any free lessons offered.   And try not to be intimidated by a lack of fitness.  A good school will push you to improve your fitness level without killing you.  I've heard many times people unwilling to try BJJ because they think you need to get in shape BEFORE you train.


----------



## myusername (Jan 16, 2009)

I fully agree with the others who suggest trying out the free classes for a while and seeing as much clubs as you can before making your mind up. I think your aims of fitness and self defence that include locks and throws can be catered for from most martial arts (apart from boxing or kickboxing as they have no locks or throws) so don't limit yourself too much and have a good look around as it seems you have a good range to choose from.  When you turn up tell the instructor what you want from a martial art.

Keep in mind that an art is only as good as the instructor that teaches it.


----------

